# NO tracking with recovery kit returns?



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Directv used to use FedEx when you returned a box for whatever reason and were able to track it back to Directv. I noticed the recovery(empty)box now arrives via FedEx but must be returned via USPS with no way to track the return back to Directv. How does one verify that the return was successfully returned?


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Directv used to use FedEx when you returned a box for whatever reason and were able to track it back to Directv. I noticed the recovery(empty)box now arrives via FedEx but must be returned via USPS with no way to track the return back to Directv. How does one verify that the return was successfully returned?


Interesting. I think it is a new income strategy.

The one time I had to return an item, they tried to claim I hadn't returned the HDDVR and charged me $200+. Fortunately I had the tracking number and confirmation of the person in the warehouse that signed for it. With no tracking number I would have been screwed.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Interesting indeed. I would slap a return receipt on it or maybe insure it for the minimum. IIRC it's like $1.35 for insurance. It's not free but to me would be worth it.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Delivery Confirmation from the USPS is $.70-.80. That's cheap insurance!


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

This is actually much better protection due to a strange twist in law. 

When you take the box to the USPS just ask them to scan it and give you a receipt. Under the Code of Federal Regulations the item is deemed delivered regardless of what happens (even if USPS loses it).

When you use FedEx, UPS, etc. the item is not deemed delivered until they actually deliver it.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

The point is that DirecTV should pay for it.


----------



## sgibson (Jul 27, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Directv used to use FedEx when you returned a box for whatever reason and were able to track it back to Directv. I noticed the recovery(empty)box now arrives via FedEx but must be returned via USPS with no way to track the return back to Directv. How does one verify that the return was successfully returned?


D* Return Kits include a USPS Return Tracking Label/Number that can be tracked online at:

http://www.usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

sgibson said:


> D* Return Kits include a USPS Return Tracking Label/Number that can be tracked online at:
> 
> http://www.usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm


The tracking # on the separate section on the bottom all returned this message at usps website:"No record found of this number". O.K.? You tell me. I recently returned 2 HR21s and 2 H21s when I upgraded to the 24 models. As of right now I have no idea if Directv has these boxes. This new deal sucks.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

The new return method for recovery kits is a hybrid USPS/UPS deal. USPS accepts the package and ships it to the nearest standard collection point for transfer to UPS, which will then complete the delivery to D*. There is a tracking number on the return label and on the bottom portion of the sticker that you should tear off as your receipt. HOWEVER, my recent experience in returning two busted receivers via this method is that the package isn't scanned at the drop-off post office, and in fact no tracking information showed up on the USPS web site until the package made it to the USPS/UPS transfer site.

When I asked the postal clerk at my home town post office about this when I dropped off my second DVR to return, he stated that there was no way for him to scan the package and get it "in the system" at the time I dropped it off. I guess you just have to have faith that the box won't get lost or stolen on the first leg of it's journey back to D*.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

dcandmc said:


> The new return method for recovery kits is a hybrid USPS/UPS deal. USPS accepts the package and ships it to the nearest standard collection point for transfer to UPS, which will then complete the delivery to D*. There is a tracking number on the return label and on the bottom portion of the sticker that you should tear off as your receipt. HOWEVER, my recent experience in returning two busted receivers via this method is that the package isn't scanned at the drop-off post office, and in fact no tracking information showed up on the USPS web site until the package made it to the USPS/UPS transfer site.


This is exactly it, except the one I got was Fedex, not UPS.

US Postal simply ships to a centeral location then turns it over to Fedex.

Fedex does the tracking on receipt/delivery. The tracking number on the label is Fedex, and the tracking is the middle set of numbers under the barcode that has 3 sets of numbers under it.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

masterdeals said:


> This is exactly it, except the one I got was Fedex, not UPS.
> 
> US Postal simply ships to a centeral location then turns it over to Fedex.
> 
> Fedex does the tracking on receipt/delivery. The tracking number on the label is Fedex, and the tracking is the middle set of numbers under the barcode that has 3 sets of numbers under it.


You're right, FedEx it is. I just put my tracking numbers into both the USPS and FedEx online tracking systems, and they worked for both, with FedEx picking up tracking at the transfer point. As I noted earlier, however, the USPS tracking started and ended with the package at the transfer point. It would appear that if the package gets lost before that, you're SOL.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

I recently returned a unit via the USPS return label provided. Asked for a scan receipt and was told they have no way to do that. At the post office's mercy. Hope it got there because I have no proof it was sent.


----------



## sgibson (Jul 27, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> The tracking # on the separate section on the bottom all returned this message at usps website:"No record found of this number". O.K.? You tell me. I recently returned 2 HR21s and 2 H21s when I upgraded to the 24 models. As of right now I have no idea if Directv has these boxes. This new deal sucks.


I hear ya.Took more than 10 days before my tracking number "progress" was displayed.

"Your item was picked up and processed by the shipping agent at 12:00 AM on May 30, 2010 in XXXXXX XXXXXX, XX 2XXX9. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."

Still no "Delivery" confirmed on USPS site.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

sgibson said:


> I hear ya.Took more than 10 days before my tracking number "progress" was displayed.
> 
> "Your item was picked up and processed by the shipping agent at 12:00 AM on May 30, 2010 in XXXXXX XXXXXX, XX 2XXX9. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."
> 
> Still no "Delivery" confirmed on USPS site.


The USPS tracking site will not confirm "delivery," only that the "shipping agent" (most likely FedEx) picked up and processed the package. Try entering the tracking number at the FedEx tracking site.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I deactivated an HR20 almost a month ago now and still haven't received a return box and it hasn't shown up as a non-return charge either.


----------



## brett1198 (Jun 16, 2007)

You can't add any services to your return box once you drop it off at the Post Office, no insurance, no delivery confirmation. It should be scanned at the P.O. that day when it is available for pick-up and the day and time when it is picked up by the agent, in this case it's Fed-Ex. After that it's up to the shipper if it's tracked. The P.O. is just a go-between for you and Fed-Ex which does the shipping.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

brett1198 said:


> You can't add any services to your return box once you drop it off at the Post Office, no insurance, no delivery confirmation. It should be scanned at the P.O. that day when it is available for pick-up and the day and time when it is picked up by the agent, in this case it's Fed-Ex. After that it's up to the shipper if it's tracked. The P.O. is just a go-between for you and Fed-Ex which does the shipping.


You make it sound like FedEx is picking it up at the same post office where the customer is dropping it off, which is not the case. Both of my recent returns were moved by the USPS from Maine to Springfield, Massachusetts, where FedEx took over for shipment to D*. As I wrote earlier in the thread, when I dropped off my second return at my local post office, I was very clearly told that USPS did not have the capability to track from the customer drop off location.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

Odd...from an e-mail I received today in response to a query about a non-received 'Recovery Kit':

Returning Receiver:
*Please take the package to the nearest FedEx drop-off location*.

Once you have already sent your equipment back to us using the merchandise return box and label that we sent you, you can go to fedex.com/tracking to find out where your package is. If the tracking page does not show any information, please call 1-800-GOFEDEX or go to fedex.com to find out more.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

MadMac said:


> Odd...from an e-mail I received today in response to a query about a non-received 'Recovery Kit':
> 
> Returning Receiver:
> *Please take the package to the nearest FedEx drop-off location*.


I was just going to ask if you could just take it to a FedEx shipping office instead of the Post Office. There's one of those very close to me - just as convenient as the PO would be.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

JLucPicard said:


> I was just going to ask if you could just take it to a FedEx shipping office instead of the Post Office. There's one of those very close to me - just as convenient as the PO would be.


If the actual shipping label is USPS despite where it ultimately ends up I highly doubt Fedex will accept it. Personally, under these conditions, I'd take it to UPS and pay the shipping so I could track it. $15 or $500, $15 or $500? Tough choice.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

MadMac said:


> Odd...from an e-mail I received today in response to a query about a non-received 'Recovery Kit':
> 
> Returning Receiver:
> *Please take the package to the nearest FedEx drop-off location*.
> ...


Just a canned form message that hasn't yet been updated for their "new" system.


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

If you have the e-mail that you got when it was shipped it gives you numbers, you can translate those numbers to tracking eventually, and then you will know. It might take a try or two to get the numbers to work but they will work.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Over the past 18 months...I have returned 2 units by simply calling DirecTV and having them send me a shipping return package.

Both boxes came in less than 4 days, both with return labels inside.

On the return label itself (which I scan to keep a copy), there is always a tracking number and barcode. 

I was able to fully track the return of each unit without problem.


----------



## sgibson (Jul 27, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> The USPS tracking site will not confirm "delivery," only that the "shipping agent" (most likely FedEx) picked up and processed the package. Try entering the tracking number at the FedEx tracking site.


dcandmc,

Thats it!! USPS hands off to "shipping agent", in this case FedEx. Tracked delivery at FedEx by entering preprinted number from D* Return Label and there it is: delivered 5/31/10. Would have helped if D* noted this info in their Return instructions.

Thank you!
sgibson


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Over the past 18 months...I have returned 2 units by simply calling DirecTV and having them send me a shipping return package.
> 
> Both boxes came in less than 4 days, both with return labels inside.
> 
> ...


You're very fortunate to get a kit so quickly. I'm starting my third week of waiting for a recovery kit. The last time I returned a receiver it took four weeks for the box to arrive.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

I wouldn't risk the non-return charge. I would pay UPS myself just to be on the safe side.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gpg said:


> You're very fortunate to get a kit so quickly. I'm starting my third week of waiting for a recovery kit. The last time I returned a receiver it took four weeks for the box to arrive.


I suspect the recent launch of the WHole HOme DVR service, along with the H24 and HR24, may be increasing demand, slowing down the process a bit.


Bob Coxner said:


> I wouldn't risk the non-return charge. I would pay UPS myself just to be on the safe side.


Return labels are contained in the kit...which also assure they go to the right specific destination.

If anyone doesn't get a return kit within 10 *business days *after they first call - I'd call again for follow-up.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Directv must have just changed their shipping policy, because I just sent two receivers back myself and it was the old usual box them up, call fedex, and fedex would come pick them up. This was just last week I sent those receivers back.


----------



## brett1198 (Jun 16, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> You make it sound like FedEx is picking it up at the same post office where the customer is dropping it off, which is not the case. Both of my recent returns were moved by the USPS from Maine to Springfield, Massachusetts, where FedEx took over for shipment to D*. As I wrote earlier in the thread, when I dropped off my second return at my local post office, I was very clearly told that USPS did not have the capability to track from the customer drop off location.


They are. In some locations Fed-Ex pickes up directly from p.o you mail it from, in rural locations it is sent to a p.o. distribution center where it is picked up by Fed-Ex. Called Parcel Select Return Service, p.o. has been doing it for few years with other retailers, just recently with D*.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

If I have to send a receiver back, and they claim they didn't get it, and I have no way to prove it, over to Customer Retention I go. Yes, I'd cancel before I paid their fee for not returning a receiver (Especially since it's probably in their warehouse and they just haven't gotten to it yet, as that's happened to me before).


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

There may be a danger of shipping the units and not using the provided label. The return kit is sent from Jobil Global Services, Memphis, Tenn. That is the same address it is returned to. The label may have a reference number. If that number is not on the return label, there could be real problems. Since the tracking number is predetermined, they may be looking for that tracking number on the return package to confirm return. Since it all computerized a different label may not properly link the return to your account.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

I took a receiver to the Post Office on Friday. I can't track it at USPS, UPS, or Fedex.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lwilli201 said:


> There may be a danger of shipping the units and not using the provided label. The return kit is sent from Jobil Global Services, Memphis, Tenn. That is the same address it is returned to. The label may have a reference number. If that number is not on the return label, there could be real problems. Since the tracking number is predetermined, they may be looking for that tracking number on the return package to confirm return. Since it all computerized a different label may not properly link the return to your account.


Agree on all those points.

Following directions is a good thing.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Nothing I've ever shipped with USPS has showed any tracking until it was delivered.

And I've got about four receivers I've updated in the past three years that were never asked for or charged to my account. The only one I've ever gotten a return kit for was a defective unit.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> I deactivated an HR20 almost a month ago now and still haven't received a return box and it hasn't shown up as a non-return charge either.


I am about 2 1/2 weeks waiting myself and I will keep checking my bill to make sure I am not charged


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

As the thread starter I would like to provide an update. My original recovery kit was mailed out from my local P.O.#08863 on 6/1/2010 using the provided return label properly affixed. Delivery destination Memphis,Tn. right? Well, I tracked it using the FedEx# on the the little tearoff sticky off the mailing label and it shows at the FedEx website as being DELIVERED to Martinsburg,Wv. Shouldn't this have shown arrived at and departed from Martinsburg,Wv. on its way to Memphis,Tn? Did FedEx screw up here?
A second recovery kit for another returned receiver was mailed out on 6/5/2010 and arrived at and departed from Martinsburg,Wv. What is going on here?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

As long as you have proof that it was delivered...who cares? You did your part. Let DirecTV worry about the rest.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Just got off the phone with a FedEx rep. FedEx did in fact screw up. Instead of sending it on to Memphis from their Martinsburg,Wv facility they DELIVERED it to the Martinsburg post office. I was assured it would be straightened out. I hope so. Anyone out there with similar concerns call 1-800-463-3339 and go thru the menu to speak to an rep./agent. But first go to their website and enter the tracking# beginning with 5890xxxxx etc. and see where your package is.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

kevinturcotte said:


> If I have to send a receiver back, and they claim they didn't get it, and I have no way to prove it, over to Customer Retention I go. Yes, I'd cancel before I paid their fee for not returning a receiver (Especially since it's probably in their warehouse and they just haven't gotten to it yet, as that's happened to me before).


You still owe for a receiver if they say they didn't get it back and you can't prove it was received whether you cancel service or not.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> I deactivated an HR20 almost a month ago now and still haven't received a return box and it hasn't shown up as a non-return charge either.


I thought I read that they can't be used with DIRECT 3D so they probably don't even want them back anymore. Call DIRECTV and ask about it.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

johns70 said:


> You still owe for a receiver if they say they didn't get it back and you can't prove it was received whether you cancel service or not.


First, I doubt they'd actually allow it to go that far. They'd probably be willing to work something about if I threatened to cancel. However, if not, let them try and get the money. Even if they took if off my card, I'd reverse the charges.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I deactivated an HR20 almost a month ago now and still haven't received a return box and it hasn't shown up as a non-return charge either.


I deactivated 2 - got a recovery box for one after following up on both while getting the $10 HD Access discount. Still waiting on the other.

The box I got was for the 1st of the 2, the other I deactivated a week later (5/19) and am still waiting on that box. I'll check again later this week.


johns70 said:


> I thought I read that they can't be used with DIRECT 3D so they probably don't even want them back anymore. Call DIRECTV and ask about it.


They're still good on accounts without 3D capable tv's - that would be the overwhelming majority of DirecTV's subscribers.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

say-what said:


> They're still good on accounts without 3D capable tv's - that would be the overwhelming majority of DirecTV's subscribers.


Since they have released the HR21, HR22, HR23, and HR24 I really doubt they are sending out HR20s anymore. I also thought I read that the HR20 is not compatible with the whole house MRV DECA setup. That's another reason they might not want them back anymore.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

johns70 said:


> Since they have released the HR21, HR22, HR23, and HR24 I really doubt they are sending out HR20s anymore. I also thought I read that the HR20 is not compatible with the whole house MRV DECA setup. That's another reason they might not want them back anymore.


They work fine with MRV/DECA. The HR20-100 has a weird quirk that requires use of both SAT inputs to properly power the DECA, but they all work with MRV.

Anyway, I don't think they show up much outside of replacements for broken HR20's


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is e-mail I recieved on this topic just the other day (after e-mailing to not forget to send the box I asked for when activating new HR 24 on the phone). Return appears to be Fed Ex:

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Recovery Boxes


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Paulo R. - 100130085) - 06/14/2010 06:24 PM
Dear XXXXXXXX, 

Thanks for writing. I see that you've been a long time DIRECTV customer.

I am sorry to hear that you still haven't received your recovery kit. For your convenience, we are mailing a large kit for you to return your 2 receivers. We will send it to:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
TAMPA, FL 33647

The recovery kit should arrive via FedEx within 3 - 4 days. You must return the receivers, access cards and remote controls within 7 days of receiving the recovery kit or you will be billed with unreturned equipment charges. Instructions for returning the equipment, along with pre-paid Federal Express return labels, will be included with the kit. If you do not receive your recovery kit, please call us at (888) 355-7530.

Lastly, after reviewing your account, I see that you may be eligible for a special programming or equipment offer. This offer is available for a limited time and only by calling us at 1-800-531-5000. Please call us at your convenience between 8:00 AM and 10:00 PM to see what special offer is best for you.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Paulo R. - 100130085
DIRECTV Customer Service

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.

Recently upgraded DVR on account to HR 24 and disconnected HR20 and Std. Reciever. Please send me recovery kit for those two receivers so I don't get charged for them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> Just got off the phone with a FedEx rep. FedEx did in fact screw up. Instead of sending it on to Memphis from their Martinsburg,Wv facility they DELIVERED it to the Martinsburg post office. I was assured it would be straightened out. I hope so. Anyone out there with similar concerns call 1-800-463-3339 and go thru the menu to speak to an rep./agent. But first go to their website and enter the tracking# beginning with 5890xxxxx etc. and see where your package is.


Followed up by e-mailing D* concerning my misdirected recovery kit. Received a response that the recovery kit at issue was verified as having arrived at its intended destination in Memphis,Tn. Needless to say, I printed out this verification e-mail as hard proof of delivery. So far so good, as 2 others are still in transit.


----------



## FedEx Robin (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello, I'm Robin with FedEx. You're right, Direct TV used to use FedEx express for returning the units, they have switched to Smart Post. The post office handles the Smart Post returns. The shipper provides documentation with instructions on how to return the units as well as providing you with the tracking number for your records. It takes Direct TV a few months to reconcile the returns so be sure to retain your tracking number for up to 2 years. I hope this helps.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

FedEx Robin said:


> Hello, I'm Robin with FedEx. You're right, Direct TV used to use FedEx express for returning the units, they have switched to Smart Post. The post office handles the Smart Post returns. The shipper provides documentation with instructions on how to return the units as well as providing you with the tracking number for your records. It takes Direct TV a few months to reconcile the returns so be sure to retain your tracking number for up to 2 years. I hope this helps.


Thanks for the info and welcome to DBSTalk. UPS is also using USPS for final delivery.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

'Recovery Kit' I got today came via FedEx and includes a FedEx label. Instructions enclosed in the box state that it should be handed over to FedEx. Looks like they haven't changed the process around here (yet).


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

kevinturcotte said:


> First, I doubt they'd actually allow it to go that far. They'd probably be willing to work something about if I threatened to cancel. However, if not, let them try and get the money. Even if they took if off my card, I'd reverse the charges.


First, I doubt they'd actually work something out with you if you can't prove the equipment was received by DIRECTV. However, they will try to get the money the same way other companies try to get money from people that don't pay bills.


----------



## brett1198 (Jun 16, 2007)

FedEx Robin said:


> Hello, I'm Robin with FedEx. You're right, Direct TV used to use FedEx express for returning the units, they have switched to Smart Post. The post office handles the Smart Post returns. The shipper provides documentation with instructions on how to return the units as well as providing you with the tracking number for your records. It takes Direct TV a few months to reconcile the returns so be sure to retain your tracking number for up to 2 years. I hope this helps.





oldengineer said:


> Thanks for the info and welcome to DBSTalk. UPS is also using USPS for final delivery.


Smart Post is FedEx ground, the post office just accepts the package and hands it off to Smart Post which returns it to D*, or at least a company that handles them for D*. Almost everything you order online or by phone is handled by these "clearinghouse" companies. Smart Post is one of them. They do the sorting and shipping to the post offices, which does the home delivery.


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

I shipped our Wii Fedex to them, had a tracking number for that shipment. Got the Nintendo info that it had shipped after repair, no tracking number. I deciphered all the numbers and found out where and when it was going to be delivered, never got a return tracking number from them but I figured out what it was. It is not hard to figure out. It was all in the numbers.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

I am all not that thrilled with this new delivery setup. The recovery kit that I dropped off at my local P.O. on 6/1/2010 did not arrive at the FedEx facility at its first stop until a week later, on 6/8/2010. What's the big deal you may ask? Well, this FedEx facility is about a mile and a half from my P.O.,the next town over. Gives new meaning to the expression "its like watching grass grow".


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> I am all not that thrilled with this new delivery setup. The recovery kit that I dropped off at my local P.O. on 6/1/2010 did not arrive at the FedEx facility at its first stop until a week later, on 6/8/2010. What's the big deal you may ask? Well, this FedEx facility is about a mile and a half from my P.O.,the next town over. Gives new meaning to the expression "its like watching grass grow".


And how long do "you" have to return it before Directv hits you with a non return charge?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Common sense told me to write down the tracking numbers for future reference if needed. I sent it out with no worries. The moment it left my possession it was no longer my issue.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

My oh my. Just make note of the shipping/tracking details and send it off. You will have proof that the item was shipped. No worries. Let DirecTV/UPS/USPS/FedEx worry about the rest. You've done your part and can confirm that.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Common sense told me to write down the tracking numbers for future reference if needed. I sent it out with no worries. The moment it left my possession it was no longer my issue.


Problem is, it *IS* your problem if you can't prove you shipped it. You did the smart thing here, but not everybody does.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> Problem is, it *IS* your problem if you can't prove you shipped it. You did the smart thing here, but not everybody does.


That's right. I just have no sympathy for those folks. Take the only reasonable and common sense action or live with the consequences.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> That's right. I just have no sympathy for those folks. Take the only reasonable and common sense action or live with the consequences.


That's OK, they will still sympathize with you if you ever forget your common sense for a few minutes.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Problem is, it *IS* your problem if you can't prove you shipped it. You did the smart thing here, but not everybody does.


I also went to FedEx website and punched it the tracking# and printed out the current location of the kit whether in transit or delivered. There is your proof that you shipped it. Simple.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I got my recovery kit today with the USPS/FedEx combo shipping label. The PO could not provide me with any proof that I gave them the package. We'll see how long it takes for the tracking to appear on the FedEx site.

BTW, I ordered the recovery kit on May 24 and it arrived this afternoon--about 17 business days later. That's in line with my past experience for receiving a recovery kit.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

FedEx Robin said:


> Hello, I'm Robin with FedEx. You're right, Direct TV used to use FedEx express for returning the units, they have switched to Smart Post. The post office handles the Smart Post returns. The shipper provides documentation with instructions on how to return the units as well as providing you with the tracking number for your records. It takes Direct TV a few months to reconcile the returns so be sure to retain your tracking number for up to 2 years. I hope this helps.


Smart Post (and UPS's and DHL's version of the same thing) are the absolute worst systems I have ever seen. I have no idea how much it saves a company but for the consumer it is a horror. Newegg's NJ warehouse is about 9 miles from me. When they ship something using that method to me it takes over a week to travel 9 miles. Businesses even use that to ship 4 x 6 envelopes. It's just horrible.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Smart Post (and UPS's and DHL's version of the same thing) are the absolute worst systems I have ever seen. I have no idea how much it saves a company but for the consumer it is a horror. Newegg's NJ warehouse is about 9 miles from me. When they ship something using that method to me it takes over a week to travel 9 miles. Businesses even use that to ship 4 x 6 envelopes. It's just horrible.


See my post#53. From initial drop off at my local P.O. to its first stop, a FedEx facility in the next town, a mile and a half distance, 8 days! Great huh? This new delivery system sucks!!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

With them using this new delivery system, do they still stick pretty close to the "it must be returned within seven days or you will be charged a non-return fee" (paraphasing)? I really don't see how they can when their procedure produces such delays.

Anyone have any experience with this yet?


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I called over a week ago about getting a recovery kit to send back an HR20. I came home from vacation and it never was delievered. I called today to have them send me another one and the lady said there was no record of anyone sending a kit out. Why does it always have to be so damn hard for people to do their jobs right anymore?


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

betterdan said:


> I called over a week ago about getting a recovery kit to send back an HR20. I came home from vacation and it never was delievered. I called today to have them send me another one and the lady said there was no record of anyone sending a kit out. Why does it always have to be so damn hard for people to do their jobs right anymore?


The way it works with Directv is that when you deactivate a receiver, their system automatically orders a recovery kit - that is if they want the receiver back. Generally speaking, these kits are not ordered by the agent you speak with on the phone. They can be ordered by the agent, but a lot of them do not like to because 1) They should be automatically ordered by their system or 2) It takes time.

While the system in place my not always work or may not be as quick to order the box, its not necessarily the fault of the employee who is trusting the system.

So sit back, pop open a few frosty ones and wait until the box arrives. It's all good.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

cariera said:


> The way it works with Directv is that when you deactivate a receiver, their system automatically orders a recovery kit - that is if they want the receiver back. Generally speaking, these kits are not ordered by the agent you speak with on the phone. They can be ordered by the agent, but a lot of them do not like to because 1) They should be automatically ordered by their system or 2) It takes time.
> 
> While the system in place my not always work or may not be as quick to order the box, its not necessarily the fault of the employee who is trusting the system.
> 
> So sit back, pop open a few frosty ones and wait until the box arrives. It's all good.


So, if the CSR is trusting the automated system, because the box is supposed to be ordered automatically...Why isn't the system ordering them? Where is the failure in the process? There have been so many reports over the years of people having to call multiple times to get a return box sent, there has to be a break down somewhere. I don't think they realize how frustrating it is for the customer, or how many boxes they don't get back because of this.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

DogLover said:


> So, if the CSR is trusting the automated system, because the box is supposed to be ordered automatically...Why isn't the system ordering them? Where is the failure in the process? There have been so many reports over the years of people having to call multiple times to get a return box sent, there has to be a break down somewhere. I don't think they realize how frustrating it is for the customer, or how many boxes they don't get back because of this.


Yet another reason I won't use their autopay. I don't want to be charged for a receiver because they don't send a recovery kit, or the post office/Fedex loses it, or takes a long time getting it to them (Especially if they can no longer provide you with a tracking number).


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

I just got a response back from D* from another recovery kit which I sent out on June 8th and is still in transit. Part of their response: "As for package which was returned on 6/10/2010(actually at my P.O. on 6/8/2010) it shows that this is estimated to be delivered on 6/18/2010". Accordingto my math thats 10 days.
The very next sentence from their response: "As a reminder, a non-return fee is applied if the leased equipment is not received by Directv approximately 7 days after the recovery kit is shipped". This is what we have to deal with this new recovery kit return process. In the past 3 weeks I made 3 recovery kit returns due to upgrades. The first two arrived in Memphis after the 7 day required window (8-10 days) as will this current one which will be 10 days. My strong advice to anyone still waiting for their recovery kits or have sent them on their way and have not arrived in Memphis yet call, e-mail Directv early and often. This mess has got to be scrapped.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

You have confirmation that you sent it. They have confirmation that you sent it. They have not charged you a fee for not returning it. They used the word "approximately" for a reason. They are well aware that it may take longer than 7 business days at times. The process for returning equipment works perfectly fine.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> You have confirmation that you sent it. They have confirmation that you sent it. They have not charged you a fee for not returning it. They used the word "approximately" for a reason. They are well aware that it may take longer than 7 business days at times. The process for returning equipment works perfectly fine.


I stand by my opinion that this new return system is flawed and should be scrapped. The previous FedEx only system was fine. "If it ain't broke,don't fix it". Now, it is definitely "broke" and needs to be fixed.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> I stand by my opinion that this new return system is flawed and should be scrapped. The previous FedEx only system was fine. "If it ain't broke,don't fix it". Now, it is definitely "broke" and needs to be fixed.


How is it broke? They send you the kit. You return the equipment. They receive the equipment. The shipping partner they choose to partner with is up to them. Let's wait for an actual problem before we declare the entire system a disaster. You are worried about the potential for a problem, when you can easily confirm that you shipped the equipment back. Not to mention that they are scheduled to received the equipment...today.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> I just got a response back from D* from another recovery kit which I sent out on June 8th and is still in transit. Part of their response: "As for package which was returned on 6/10/2010(actually at my P.O. on 6/8/2010) it shows that this is estimated to be delivered on 6/18/2010". Accordingto my math thats 10 days.
> The very next sentence from their response: "As a reminder, a non-return fee is applied if the leased equipment is not received by Directv approximately 7 days after the recovery kit is shipped". This is what we have to deal with this new recovery kit return process. In the past 3 weeks I made 3 recovery kit returns due to upgrades. The first two arrived in Memphis after the 7 day required window (8-10 days) as will this current one which will be 10 days. My strong advice to anyone still waiting for their recovery kits or have sent them on their way and have not arrived in Memphis yet call, e-mail Directv early and often. This mess has got to be scrapped.


They acknowledge that it may take 10 day to get there, but they're going to charge you a NRF if they don't have it in 7? Good one!! Now the fun question is, what if you had auto-pay? After 7 days, would they go ahead and charge your credit/debit card anyway?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> They acknowledge that it may take 10 day to get there, but they're going to charge you a NRF if they don't have it in 7? Good one!! Now the fun question is, what if you had auto-pay? After 7 days, would they go ahead and charge your credit/debit card anyway?


The word "approximately" is conveniently overlooked once more. They are well aware that it may take longer. The item in question is scheduled to be delivered today.

Confirmation of shipment by customer and delivery to DirecTV = this is a non-issue

No need for panic or battle cries against autopay.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

I replaced 2 hr20-700 with 2 hr24 when I did the deca upgrade. Got the boxes to return the hr20 with this label for the post office. Just checked my bill online and bingo 2 charges for the hr20's. Called D* and the charges are to be taken off my bill. Said they recieved them on June 1. I had the tracking numbers for the boxes and was going to give them to the guy and he said let me check something here first.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> They acknowledge that it may take 10 day to get there, but they're going to charge you a NRF if they don't have it in 7? Good one!! Now the fun question is, what if you had auto-pay? After 7 days, would they go ahead and charge your credit/debit card anyway?


Good point, Kevin. Food for thought, indeed. Approximately 7 days? What exactly does that mean? We'll cut you slack one day? Two days?


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

dconfer said:


> I replaced 2 hr20-700 with 2 hr24 when I did the deca upgrade. Got the boxes to return the hr20 with this label for the post office. Just checked my bill online and bingo 2 charges for the hr20's. Called D* and the charges are to be taken off my bill. Said they recieved them on June 1. I had the tracking numbers for the boxes and was going to give them to the guy and he said let me check something here first.


Hey Hoosier205, did you read this one?


----------



## dtvmike1652 (Jun 14, 2010)

johnp37 said:


> Directv used to use FedEx when you returned a box for whatever reason and were able to track it back to Directv. I noticed the recovery(empty)box now arrives via FedEx but must be returned via USPS with no way to track the return back to Directv. How does one verify that the return was successfully returned?


If it comes Fedex then you need to return it by Fedex. Directv has moved some markets where the USPS will deliver the recovery boxes and you return it to them as well. That is Directv policy now and the only states that will be receiving them from the USPS is CT, DC, DE, IL, IN, MA, MD, ME, MI, NH, NJ, NY, OH, PA, RI, VA, VT, WI, WV. All other states still have Fedex as their primary shipping agent.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Hey Hoosier205, did you read this one?


...and? That is exactly what I said. Even if they apply the charges to your bill...you have valid confirmation. They simply correct the charge. Not a big deal. Not even a problem. All you need is that information for confirmation to avoid a problem.


----------



## dtvmike1652 (Jun 14, 2010)

The NRF is charged after the 21st day. They ask you to return it to the FEDEX or USPS location within 7 days to ensure you get it back in a timely manner so you are not charged an NRF.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dtvmike1652 said:


> The NRF is charged after the 21st day. They ask you to return it to the FEDEX or USPS location within 7 days to ensure you get it back in a timely manner so you are not charged an NRF.


Sounds perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...and? That is exactly what I said. Even if they apply the charges to your bill...you have valid confirmation. They simply correct the charge. Not a big deal. Not even a problem. All you need is that information for confirmation to avoid a problem.


"They simply correct the charge"?? It should not have even come to that! So the responsibility for proving a recovery kit return falls on the subscriber/customer's shoulders who has to go through the hassle of providing the documentation and convincing some CSR? Good luck with that. Talk about guilty until proven innocent. Directv should hire you for their PR department-a perfect fit.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> "They simply correct the charge"?? It should not have even come to that! So the responsibility for proving a recovery kit return falls on the subscriber/customer's shoulders who has to go through the hassle of providing the documentation and convincing some CSR? Good luck with that. Talk about guilty until proven innocent. Directv should hire you for their PR department-a perfect fit.


...yes. The shipment of a return is always the responsibility of the one doing the returning, aside from payment of the shipping costs in some cases. You act as if this takes some monumental effort on your part. It's a tracking number...nothing more, nothing less. A short series of numbers and/or letters is all you need. If they don't receive the equipment prior to the window closing, you simply show that you have fulfilled your part of the agreement. No cause for a mass riot.

Regardless, the equipment is scheduled to be delivered to them today. What is the problem?


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

O.K. since Directv sends you the recovery kit would they not in fact have the tracking information for a particular recovery kit before you even get it? Once the "returner" sends it on its way, D* should be able to track it and verify its location.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> O.K. since Directv sends you the recovery kit would they not in fact have the tracking information for a particular recovery kit before you even get it? Once the "returner" sends it on its way, D* should be able to track it and verify its location.


It appears that you have already answered that question:



johnp37 said:


> I just got a response back from D* from another recovery kit which I sent out on June 8th and is still in transit. *Part of their response: "As for package which was returned on 6/10/2010(actually at my P.O. on 6/8/2010) it shows that this is estimated to be delivered on 6/18/2010". *Accordingto my math thats 10 days.
> The very next sentence from their response: "As a reminder, a non-return fee is applied if the leased equipment is not received by Directv approximately 7 days after the recovery kit is shipped". This is what we have to deal with this new recovery kit return process. In the past 3 weeks I made 3 recovery kit returns due to upgrades. The first two arrived in Memphis after the 7 day required window (8-10 days) as will this current one which will be 10 days. My strong advice to anyone still waiting for their recovery kits or have sent them on their way and have not arrived in Memphis yet call, e-mail Directv early and often. This mess has got to be scrapped.


Both parties have access to the tracking information = a simple fix and solution

If you had sent the equipment back, they claimed they never received it, there was no way to prove that you had shipped it, they charged you for not returning it, and you had no way of disputing the charge...now that would be a problem. Luckily, that isn't the case.

BTW...if the item showed as being shipped on the 10th...today is the 7th business day.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> It appears that you have already answered that question:
> 
> Both parties have access to the tracking information = a simple fix and solution
> 
> ...


I quote from the "Equipment Return Program" sheet that accompanies a recovery kit "Make sure to return your receiver within seven days of receipt to avoid a charge of up to $250 depending on the type of receiver." I don't see the word "business" between 7 and days and do not assume they must mean business days. How's this for a clarification: If a leased receiver has not been returned AND in our possession by the 21st calendar day after receipt of a recovery kit, a non-return fee will be imposed.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> I quote from the "Equipment Return Program" sheet that accompanies a recovery kit "Make sure to return your receiver within seven days of receipt to avoid a charge of up to $250 depending on the type of receiver." I don't see the word "business" between 7 and days and do not assume they must mean business days. How's this for a clarification: If a leased receiver has not been returned AND in our possession by the 21st calendar day after receipt of a recovery kit, a non-return fee will be imposed.


...and? Have you been charged a fee? Have you been charged a fee and then been denied a reversal of that fee when proof of shipment was available? Did you return your receiver within 7 days? Will your receiver have been received by DirecTV within 21 days?

It appears that they will receive the item on the 7th business day since it was shipped or on the 9 actual day. You would still have many days to spare prior to a charge being applied and even then would be able to verify that you had in fact shipped it back to them. read your quotes once more. You are required to have shipped it within 7 days. They are not required to have received it until 21 calender days have lapsed.

So, once again, what's the problem?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> I quote from the "Equipment Return Program" sheet that accompanies a recovery kit "Make sure to return your receiver within seven days of receipt to avoid a charge of up to $250 depending on the type of receiver." I don't see the word "business" between 7 and days and do not assume they must mean business days. How's this for a clarification: If a leased receiver has not been returned AND in our possession by the 21st calendar day after receipt of a recovery kit, a non-return fee will be imposed.


DirecTV's agreements are worded in such a way as to give the company considerable latitude in how they handle certain situations such as this, whether to charge for a replacement for a broken receiver, etc.

They can decide how to deal with a customer based on on things such as payment history and the customer's attitude. A customer who wants to stay with the company and pays on a timely basis usually has little to worry about.

I'm basing this opinion on extensive reading of this forum and my own experience. I've always kept a large package, sports add-ons, several receivers, and paid on time. A CSR told me that DirecTV's notes on my account describe me as a "nice" customer, and I do try to be courteous on the phone. The receivers I've upgraded are still on my shelf years after they were deactivated and I've never been charged.

Of course, YMMV.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I've always kept a large package


That's what she said! :lol:


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Update to my mess with 2 returned HR20. Credit did not show on my account. So I called in again. CSR told me they received them on the 1st but she could not verify what was in the boxes. So charges stand but they transfered me to returns dept and he said the same thing. They have put in an escalation to find them in their warehouse will take 3 to 5 business days to get the credit. I hope.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

johnp37 said:


> Directv used to use FedEx when you returned a box for whatever reason and were able to track it back to Directv. I noticed the recovery(empty)box now arrives via FedEx but must be returned via USPS with no way to track the return back to Directv. How does one verify that the return was successfully returned?


If its USPS its an easy fix then. Go to the post office and add a delevery confirmation tag to it. I think they are 40 cents. The shipping is already paid and then you will have what you need.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

dconfer said:


> Update to my mess with 2 returned HR20. Credit did not show on my account. So I called in again. CSR told me they received them on the 1st but she could not verify what was in the boxes. So charges stand but they transfered me to returns dept and he said the same thing. They have put in an escalation to find them in their warehouse will take 3 to 5 business days to get the credit. I hope.


This is the part I have the biggest problem with. The customer is responsible for returning the equipment in a timely manner (that part's just fine with me), but it should be the responsibility of DirecTV to check the return status BEFORE charging back to the customer account - and that includes that they received the shipment and confirmed the contents. It is really BS for them to say "yes, we received the shipment, but we are not going to credit you until we confirm WHAT you returned".

They should NOT be charging the customer account unless they have not received what was supposed to be returned.

To confirm they received something, but haven't gotten around to confirming what they actually received, so 'we're going to charge you until such time as we decide to follow through on our end' is just plain wrong.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> This is the part I have the biggest problem with. The customer is responsible for returning the equipment in a timely manner (that part's just fine with me), but it should be the responsibility of DirecTV to check the return status BEFORE charging back to the customer account - and that includes that they received the shipment and confirmed the contents. It is really BS for them to say "yes, we received the shipment, but we are not going to credit you until we confirm WHAT you returned".
> 
> They should NOT be charging the customer account unless they have not received what was supposed to be returned.
> 
> To confirm they received something, but haven't gotten around to confirming what they actually received, so 'we're going to charge you until such time as we decide to follow through on our end' is just plain wrong.


I have to agree with you here. I would have to politely, but firmly insist that they remove the charge until they verify that the box didn't contain the correct equipment. It is not acceptable to say that they received the box, but aren't reversing the charge until they check the equipment.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

joshjr said:


> If its USPS its an easy fix then. Go to the post office and add a delevery confirmation tag to it. I think they are 40 cents. The shipping is already paid and then you will have what you need.


Except, if one were to be skeptical, there is no proof of what was actually put or received inside the box.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

joshjr said:


> If its USPS its an easy fix then. Go to the post office and add a delevery confirmation tag to it. I think they are 40 cents. The shipping is already paid and then you will have what you need.


 Easier said than done. I don't believe the post office allows that on a prepaid return shipment. I've tried it numerous times with Amazon, LL Bean and others and have always been denied.


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

My 3 cents: On my 'return thingy' that has the "tracking number i discovered it is the number AFTER the one in parenthesis. I put that number in google and BAM showed up as a fedex (fyi: if you have a tracking number it doesn't matter WHO the carrier is... put the number in google and IT will take you to the correct carrier!). I got a return box 4 days after requesting one and sent the old HR20 back the next day. 3 days later it showed up in the fedex system. 29 days later it showed up in my bill 'cause DTV claimed it had not been received. I called and asked for retention asked the gent if he had access to google (he said yes), gave him the tracking number and he saw for himself it said 'delivered to destination' and removed the not returned fee. Sorta easy how hard it was!

Norfolk


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:
 

> You have confirmation that you sent it. They have confirmation that you sent it. They have not charged you a fee for not returning it. They used the word "approximately" for a reason. They are well aware that it may take longer than 7 business days at times. The process for returning equipment works perfectly fine.


I have to disagree with you here. I live in Maine, one of the states where the new USPS ---> FedEx return process just started up. When it was just Fedex, as soon as I dropped of the return I could track the box in the system. No worries. With my two latest returns, that were dropped off at my local post office, the boxes didn't start getting tracked until they were two states away and had been transferred to the "shipping agent" (FedEx). For the second of those two boxes, I asked the postal clerk at drop off if he could scan it there to get it in tracking. "Nope, can't do that."

What happens if the return gets lost before it gets to the transfer point? That's right- I'm screwed. Thank goodness I'm not on autopay and D* has no valid CC or bank account info for me.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> I have to disagree with you here. I live in Maine, one of the states where the new USPS ---> FedEx return process just started up. When it was just Fedex, as soon as I dropped of the return I could track the box in the system. No worries. With my two latest returns, that were dropped off at my local post office, the boxes didn't start getting tracked until they were two states away and had been transferred to the "shipping agent" (FedEx). For the second of those two boxes, I asked the postal clerk at drop off if he could scan it there to get it in tracking. "Nope, can't do that."
> 
> What happens if the return gets lost before it gets to the transfer point? That's right- I'm screwed. Thank goodness I'm not on autopay and D* has no valid CC or bank account info for me.


There are features/services available from USPS to meet these needs. Another none issue. No reason to fear returns or autopay.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> There are features/services available from USPS to meet these needs. Another none issue. No reason to fear returns or autopay.


Like what? Do you know this from personal experience? And how much will it cost ME to obtain verification that I dropped the return off with USPS, an expense that I previously didn't have to consider when the courier was 100% FedEx? Also, see the post from TBlazer07 above regarding the inability to get delivery confirmation for a prepaid return shipment. Do you have information that contradicts his/her personal experience?

RE: autopay. I've read enough horror stories here at DBS Talk to know that D* will have no problem charging a customer's CC or debiting a bank account for a disputed ETF or non-return charge. Yeah, the charge/debit may eventually get reversed, but I choose to avoid that headache altogether by not providing the CC info or debit authorization to D*.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Hoosier205 said:


> There are features/services available from USPS to meet these needs. Another none issue. No reason to fear returns or autopay.


I belileve, as has been stated, that most of those P.O. tracking options are not available as "add ons" with the prepaid shipping that DirecTV does. The only way I know of to get those confirmations, etc. from the post office is if I were to pay the full price for all the shipping charges myself.

And you apparently haven't read some of the recent threads outlining different instances where the return process has resulted in erroneous charges that DirecTV has dinged people for when they followed all of the return procedures. You may not fear returns or auto-pay, but I don't fault those who do - and for good reason.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

OldSkoolDJ said:


> Can you provide a source for that statement? I've never heard of this and if it's true, would like to use your source in a matter unrelated to anything on here.


OldSkoolDJ,

Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s

Could you provide a reference to the statement to which you are referring, and maybe the post # to know who you are asking this of?


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

I do not understand this new system of returning the recievers. I dropped the reciever off at a Post Office on 6/11. It did not arrive at the Fedex location until 6/16 which is about 2 miles away. It is now in MS, which means it went past the destination of Memphis TN and will now go back 4 hours to its destination by 6/21. Is it true Fedex will now return it to a Post Office in Memphis for them to deliver the package? Just seems like it was so much easier dropping off at Fedex.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

jsmartin99 said:


> I do not understand this new system of returning the recievers. I dropped the reciever off at a Post Office on 6/11. It did not arrive at the Fedex location until 6/16 which is about 2 miles away. It is now in MS, which means it went past the destination of Memphis TN and will now go back 4 hours to its destination by 6/21. Is it true Fedex will now return it to a Post Office in Memphis for them to deliver the package? Just seems like it was so much easier dropping off at Fedex.


My package departed Southhaven Ms. on the 17th and at this point in time I have no idea where it is.This delivery system may be saving somebody money but I am ready to tear out what little hair I have left. Absolute stupidity! Robin from FedEx will you please sign in?
And a note to Hoosier205: you are in complete denial regarding this issue. Don't you get it yet?


----------



## OldSkoolDJ (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s

Thanks Jluc, I've deleted the post because I lost track of the message I replied to. 

I've been a DirecTV subscriber since 1997 and am finally looking to upgrade my old receivers to new ones. DTV sent me a letter stating they would upgrade me for free. This forum seems to have a lot of long time subscribers so I'm reading the posts to see what others have experienced.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Another update. Checked my account this morning and the credits are their. Thank God. Know I have a question. My new bill was posted with these charges on it. Over 600 dollars. I am setup for auto pay out of my checking account. Will they take the 600 dollars or will they take the due amount of 98 dollars which is my normal bill.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

dconfer said:


> Another update. Checked my account this morning and the credits are their. Thank God. Know I have a question. My new bill was posted with these charges on it. Over 600 dollars. I am setup for auto pay out of my checking account. Will they take the 600 dollars or will they take the due amount of 98 dollars which is my normal bill.


They will take the $600.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dconfer said:


> Another update. Checked my account this morning and the credits are their. Thank God. Know I have a question. My new bill was posted with these charges on it. Over 600 dollars. I am setup for auto pay out of my checking account. Will they take the 600 dollars or will they take the due amount of 98 dollars which is my normal bill.


Depending on the timing of the charges, the credit, and the bill cycle....you should likely be OK...but to be sure...call or e-mail them to confirm that.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Depending on the timing of the charges, the credit, and the bill cycle....you should likely be OK...but to be sure...call or e-mail them to confirm that.


Autopay is charged to your account the same day that the bill is generated. So chances are if he already has a bill it has been charged to his account.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Hdhead said:


> Autopay is charged to your account the same day that the bill is generated. So chances are if he already has a bill it has been charged to his account.


I believe that is true only for credit cards. If a checking account is used, I think it is charged 15 days after the bill is generated.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

dconfer said:


> Another update. Checked my account this morning and the credits are their. Thank God. Know I have a question. My new bill was posted with these charges on it. Over 600 dollars. I am setup for auto pay out of my checking account. Will they take the 600 dollars or will they take the due amount of 98 dollars which is my normal bill.


If I were you I would cancel your autopay ASAP. Just make sure you have received your credits first. Thia autopay arrangement is wide open to you being ripped off at the discretion of D*.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

johnp37 said:


> If I were you I would cancel your autopay ASAP. Just make sure you have received your credits first. Thia autopay arrangement is wide open to you being *ripped off at the discretion of D*.*


That's quite a statement to make.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

You'd think the Gestapo was behind autopay the way people talk about it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DogLover said:


> I believe that is true only for credit cards. If a checking account is used, I think it is charged 15 days after the bill is generated.


Don't know if it is 15 days after the bill is generated, but I use autopay debited from my checking account. The amount is debited on the due date listed on the paper bill I receive in the mail, which is the same date that I used to have to mail in my payment by.

- Merg


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

DogLover said:


> If a checking account is used, I think it is charged 15 days after the bill is generated.


I read that in the Terms & Conditions when I signed up for autopay. The result is that my bill will be due at least a couple of days earlier than it was, which also means I have to make sure the money is in the bank from my first paycheck of the month instead of my second paycheck of the month, which was my old method (I'm paid twice per month.)


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> You'd think the Gestapo was behind autopay the way people talk about it.


The Gestapo, the worst of the worst of the Nazi regime, the organization that played a part in the concentration camp deaths of millions of innocent men, women and children during WWII? No. If you're trying to make a joke, it's not funny. If your post is intended as a lighthearted observation, you fail. Based on this and prior posts, I respectfully request that you put a bit more thought into what you type before hitting "Submit Reply."


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> The Gestapo, the worst of the worst of the Nazi regime, the organization that played a part in the concentration camp deaths of millions of innocent men, women and children during WWII? No. If you're trying to make a joke, it's not funny. If your post is intended as a lighthearted observation, you fail. Based on this and prior posts, I respectfully request that you put a bit more thought into what you type before hitting "Submit Reply."


Thank you for the history lesson, but it wasn't necessary.

...nothing wrong with that post or any other post of mine. The problems is with the rhetoric and hyperbole on display in relation to autopay. Autopay is not the devil. Autopay is not a product of Hitler. You wouldn't know that based on way in which it is vilified. You obviously read far more into my comments than was intended. Perhaps you should put a bit more thought into what you type before hitting "Quote."


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> Thank you for the history lesson, but it wasn't necessary.
> 
> ...nothing wrong with that post or any other post of mine. The problems is with the rhetoric and hyperbole on display in relation to autopay. Autopay is not the devil. Autopay is not a product of Hitler. You wouldn't know that based on way in which it is vilified. You obviously read far more into my comments than was intended. Perhaps you should put a bit more thought into what you type before hitting "Quote."


I'm not surprised that you don't see anything wrong with that post. No one said autopay is the devil. No one said autopay is a product of Hitler. You're the one who made the outrageous and offensive comparison to the Gestapo.

There are often times that a discussion here or anywhere could use a dose of levity. Using references to the Gestapo or other instruments of Nazi atrocities is not the way to do it. Ever.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> I'm not surprised that you don't see anything wrong with that post. No one said autopay is the devil. No one said autopay is a product of Hitler. You're the one who made the outrageous and offensive comparison to the Gestapo.
> 
> There are often times that a discussion here or anywhere could use a dose of levity. Using references to the Gestapo or other instruments of Nazi atrocities is not the way to do it. Ever.


There was nothing either outrageous or offensive about it. Are you done yet? I normally only deal with temper tantrums from my children.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> There was nothing either outrageous or offensive about it. Are you done yet? I normally only deal with temper tantrums from my children.


Again, given your history of prior posts, I'm not surprised that you think there's nothing either outrageous or offensive about a lighthearted reference to the Gestapo. Please note that, unlike you, I've refrained from making any personal insults.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I wonder if there is a bigger version of this...

:backtotop


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> Again, given your history of prior posts, I'm not surprised that you think there's nothing either outrageous or offensive about a lighthearted reference to the Gestapo. Please note that, unlike you, I've refrained from making any personal insults.


My history of prior posts? Oh, I get it now. You can't debate me on the topic of this or any other thread, so you've dug your heels in on this.  Do you care to discuss the topic of this thread or only your overreaction to my one little piddly post? BTW...not only am I Jewish, but some very dear relatives of mine suffered through the holocaust. Get over yourself. You've taken this thread off course. You'd rather discuss me, instead of the topic.

I will ask once again: Are you done yet?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Let's try this...*


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> I will ask once again: Are you done yet?


No.

It's not just all about you. Your posts display a consistent theme: if you don't have a problem, then nobody has a problem. You've just reinforced this theme. You're Jewish, and have relatives that have suffered through the holocaust. Therefore, it's OK for you to make a lighthearted reference to the Gestapo. This is selfish thinking.

I agree that we've taken this thread off topic, unfortunately. Feel free to PM me if you would like to continue to discuss this matter.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

And on that note.... nothing's going to get me closing threads faster than Nazi humor. Sorry folks.


----------

